
Are We Overlooking Alien Beacons? - rpledge
http://news.discovery.com/space/do-we-overlook-alien-beacons.html
======
ck2
Or the aliens are using a faster-than-light (mass-less) communication method
that we have not discovered yet.

Imagine our surprise if by the end of the century someone finally discovers
the communication method and then that it's full of transmissions!

